
WHO official refuses to acknowledge Taiwan during bizarre interview - notRobot
https://www.foxnews.com/media/who-china-taiwan-interview
======
hker
Video of the incident [1].

The interviewed WHO assistant director-general Bruce Aylward has his biography
removed from the WHO's leadership webpage after the interview [2].

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/emilyrauhala/status/1243905923048976384](https://twitter.com/emilyrauhala/status/1243905923048976384)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Aylward#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Aylward#Controversy)

~~~
techdragon
This is some truly bizarre nonsense. Like if it wasn’t truly incompetent, it
might give me that “are you trying to gaslight me?” vibe... but it is some
extremely naive nonsense on the part of this guy. Fake out, hang up, then
panic, pretend, and plunge his head into the sand to complete the cartoonish
ostrich impression as he cuts it short and hangs up on the interviewer.

I encourage people to watch the linked video here if they haven’t already.

